# Which .45 ammo for a Glock 30?



## Graystone (May 1, 2008)

I have a used Glock 30 and am planning my first trip to the range with it.

Looking for recommendations on a good brand of practice ammunition and bullet grain for the Glock.

While I donât reload now another consideration would be reusing the cases for reloading in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It pays to try several different brands and weights to see what your gun "prefers".
American Eagle ( made by Federal) is a good cheaper loading.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with Bearfootfarm, most fixed sighted guns have a bullet weight that the sights are regulated for. Both of my fixed sight .45 ACPs, shoot 230 grain to POA (Point of Aim), and theyâll be low with my preferred handled of a 200 grain SWC. 

I use REM 230 grain Bonded Golden Sabers for my nightstand gun and my CCW pistol, for practice I stick with my 200SWC reloads, but also load some 230 grain âbulkâ Golden Sabers for practice and reliability testing. 

For commercial ammo hardball will be the cheapest, although I think the 30 has a < 4â barrel, for which a lot of folks use a 185 grain for SD/HD to keep velocity up in the shorter barrel for reliable expansion. 

Iâd practice with cheap 230 HB and carry/keep a good SD round of 185-200 grains. Shoot enough of the âgood stuffâ to ensure reliability. The difference in POI (Point of impact) will be marginal.

Chuck


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We shoot two .45acp revolvers and two .45acp 1911s.

We use both American Eagle and Sellier & Bellot for target.

Federal Premium Hydra-Shok .45 ACP 230-grain JHP for carry and nightstand use.


----------

